
Bots: Use for Job Search - IntoBot
This is what I call a fun use for bots! 
Remembering the time when I used to write cover letters and fill up long applications and ... in the middle of process &quot;Your session has timed out. Please sign in again&quot;. Argh!
======
IntoBot
Reading from this article: [http://bit.ly/1TRDRxm](http://bit.ly/1TRDRxm)

The FB Bot mentioned in the article: [http://m.me/jobpal](http://m.me/jobpal)

